# Spotted: New Book on Maria Callas



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

_The Definitive Diva_ by John Louis DiGaetani
The Life and Career of Maria Callas
MacFarland (August 13, 2021


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

......................

Wake me when someone writes the "definitive" study of her art.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's some information on the author, just for information's sake - for the curious.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

There is always going to be a Callas groupie that, simply because of her name and fame, will buy yet another tome on her life. 
Yet, unless they shared the same bed with her, could not possibly know anything more than what has already been put out there, except as seen through the eyes of another "friend", "employee", or "colleague" sharing a new light or anecdote on already known material.
It's just another way for someone to make a buck on her name.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> There is always going to be a Callas groupie that, simply because of her name and fame, will buy yet another tome on her life.
> Yet, unless they shared the same bed with her, could not possibly know anything more than what has already been put out there, except as seen through the eyes of another "friend", "employee", or "colleague" sharing a new light or anecdote on already known material.
> It's just another way for someone to make a buck on her name.


I don't think there will be any revelations in either life or art that hasn't been written about before by Callas's friends, relatives, or colleague that knew her personally. Whether it's psychology or health, I really don't care if it doesn't directly concern her performances. Her private live, her interviews, her lovers do not interest me at all. As Woodduck says above, I will be waiting for the "definitive" study of her art." I don't think Mr. DiGaetani is that author.

Too much **** has been written about her in the gutter press, and I leave that to people who read People.


----------

